# Métamoteur sur Mac ?



## spleen (16 Avril 2007)

Bonjour
connaissez vous un métamoteur de recherche fonctionnant sous MacOSX ?
Un équivalent à Copernic, en quelque sorte...
Merci


----------



## Alycastre (16 Avril 2007)

Métamoteur ... mais sur le web ? Kartoo


----------



## spleen (16 Avril 2007)

Non... un métamoteur logiciel qui permet de lancer une recherche internet sur plusieurs moteurs (Copernic sur PC recherche sur une centaine de moteurs) simultanément, et de présenter ces résultats par catégories.


----------



## pascalformac (16 Avril 2007)

spleen a dit:


> Non... un métamoteur logiciel qui permet de lancer une recherche internet sur plusieurs moteurs (Copernic sur PC recherche sur une centaine de moteurs) simultanément, et de présenter ces résultats par catégories.



mon conseil
intégrer  l'url de  la page "recherche" de plusieurs metasearch engines dans ta liste de moteurs 

bonne liste là
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_search_engines#Metasearch_engines


----------



## Mobyduck (16 Avril 2007)

Ixquick?

Par contre pour l'ajouter à Firefox vaut mieux passer par là.


----------



## spleen (16 Avril 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> mon conseil
> intégrer  l'url de  la page "recherche" de plusieurs metasearch engines dans ta liste de moteurs
> 
> bonne liste là
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_search_engines#Metasearch_engines



C'est une solution.
Mais un logiciel comme Copernic permet de lancer une recherche en un clic sur à peu près autant de moteurs que l'on veut, paramétrés à l'avance.
J'ai cherché, je ne pense pas qu'un produit équivalent existe sur Mac (Sherlock semblait faire ce genre de choses, mais il semble aujourd'hui totalement dépassé).


----------



## pascalformac (16 Avril 2007)

spleen a dit:


> C'est une solution.
> Mais un logiciel comme Copernic permet de lancer une recherche en un clic sur à peu près autant de moteurs que l'on veut, paramétrés à l'avance.


je connais copernic

ce que moi je suggere c'est la même chose mais mitonné maison et intégré au navigateur 

dans  la liste des moteurs de recherche personnalisée 
soit  un dossier de favoris de recherche
soit  à la recherche via e champ dans  barre de navigation ( on peut faire ca sur beaucoup de navigateurs)

ou les deux

ce qui a l'avantage de ne pas necessiter de logiciel en sup


----------



## spleen (16 Avril 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> je connais copernic
> 
> ce que moi je suggere c'est la même chose mais mitonné maison et intégré au navigateur
> 
> ...



Oui, mais avec ça tu ne peux pas lancer une recherche en une seul requête sur plusieurs moteurs à la fois  
Tu es obligé de chercher moteur par moteur...
Moi ce que je cherche, c'est la possibilité d'entrer une occurrence, par exemple "nouveautés apple" et qu'une recherche soit effectuée en même temps sur google, yahoo, altavista, live search, exalead... avec des résultats classés par moteur.


----------



## pascalformac (17 Avril 2007)

spleen a dit:


> Oui, mais avec &#231;a tu ne peux pas lancer une recherche en une seul requ&#234;te sur plusieurs moteurs &#224; la fois
> Tu es oblig&#233; de chercher moteur par moteur.Moi ce que je cherche, c'est la possibilit&#233; d'entrer une occurrence, par exemple "nouveaut&#233;s apple" et qu'une recherche soit effectu&#233;e en m&#234;me temps sur google, yahoo, altavista, live search, exalead... avec des r&#233;sultats class&#233;s par moteur.



je crois que tu n'as pas du tout compris ce que je te dis
( et pas la peine de m'expliquer ce qu'est un meta moteur)

je ne parle pas de faire une recherche  classique; moteur de recherche par moteur de recherche (google yahoo etc)

mais utiliser directement  les m&#233;tamoteurs
un m&#233;tamoteur  n'est qu'un moteur de recherche comme un autre
(seul les sources et modes de presentations different des moteurs grands publics;  et encore , de moins en moins)

il suffit de les int&#233;grer dans la liste des moteurs utilis&#233;s dans le champ recherche
 ou dans les favoris du navigateur
( eventuellement avec r&#233;glages avanc&#233;s pr&#233;definis)

 tu entres ta requete sur le metamoteur choisi 
et lui fait sa metarecherche


----------



## spleen (17 Avril 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> je crois que tu n'as pas du tout compris ce que je te dis
> ( et pas la peine de m'expliquer ce qu'est un meta moteur)
> 
> je ne parle pas de faire une recherche  classique; moteur de recherche par moteur de recherche (google yahoo etc)
> ...



On va arriver à se comprendre... 
Dans les liens que toi et d'autres m'avez indiqués, il y a en effet des métamoteurs efficaces.
Mais Copernic (et tu dois le savoir si tu l'as déja utilisé) offre une puissance et des critères de tris et une organisation des résultats beaucoup plus efficaces sur certaines recherches pointues ou "exotiques", en complément à des métamoteurs "classiques" (ne serait ce que de pouvoir paramétrer soi même sur quels moteurs il va chercher...).
Je voulais donc juste savoir s'il existait sur Mac un logiciel comparable.


----------



## pascalformac (17 Avril 2007)

je sais bien
 les  crit&#232;res suppl&#233;mentaires sans connaissances informatiques sp&#233;ciales,  c'&#233;tait , &#224; mes yeux , l'inter&#234;t de copernic.

Copernic fait par derriere ce qu'un internaute peut faire lui m&#234;me s'il connait les codes &#224; utiliser pour cadrer une recherche
 (codes correspondant aux _ avec sans et ou , exclure , dans le  site , hors du site etc etc_)
C'est pas toujours facile mais faisable

En passant une interface meta en francais ( 1100 moteurs)
http://www.ariane6.com/moteurs.htm


----------



## spleen (17 Avril 2007)

En tout cas, merci à tous pour les adresses  
Dernière chose, vous pensez que Sherlock est susceptible d'évoluer ou le développement est totalement arrêté ?


----------



## pascalformac (17 Avril 2007)

Sherlock &#224; ma connaissance ne fut pas d&#233;velopp&#233; au dela de panther


----------



## ccciolll (22 Août 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Ixquick?
> 
> Par contre pour l'ajouter à Firefox vaut mieux passer par là.



A propos de http://www.eu.ixquick.com/fra/, on me dit que, je cite :


> ce moteur de rechreche qui prétend protéger notre vies privées en
> ne gardant les données que 48 h ?



et



> Apparemment depuis 2 ans les données des moteur de recherche servent de plus en plus  aux services de marketing, des hackers, services secrets ,etc  ... Ce serait le nouveau big brother...



Autant pour la deuxième affirmation je n'en doute guère, autant la première, mmmh
Passer par ixquick aurait il vraiment un intérêt "politique" sinon "technique" ?


----------

